# Safari coming to Windows.



## kumarmohit (Jun 11, 2007)

Coming Soon, I knew El Jobso was saving the big thing for the last.


*www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t763340_SafarionWindows.jpg

And oh iPhone will have AJAX apps too.

Its there, *www.apple.com/safari/download/

Get it if you want. Be sure to check the middle windows flag, else you will get Quicktime forced as well.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 11, 2007)

source?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 11, 2007)

no source ?  
if the new is true,now wht will be the reaction of mac boys here eh? LOL


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 12, 2007)

Yup it is coming, & looking at the track record of Apple Software on Windows & how good they make apps for Windows (read:Memory hogs) i can just laugh at them for porting safari to windows . I mean we already have a memory hog here called firefox, & now another Apple Junk after resource hog iTunes & useless Quicktime player (Apple, for gods sake, make QT directshow for Windows)

Oh & Safari having AJAX application i good, i guess a web messenger like meebo isn't that far. But I wonder about the speed compared to a native application


----------



## RCuber (Jun 12, 2007)

WOW, lets see what safari can do to my system... already its crawlling , now my PC will run at snails pace  . OPERA RULES


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 12, 2007)

sachin_kothari said:
			
		

> source?



I have put on the screenshot, of the Apple WWDC Webcast (Sorry for the delay) from macrumourslive.com, so source can either be Steve or Macrumourslive

As for apple apps for windows being memory hogs, gx, totally agree man.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 12, 2007)

Are they just need to hire some WPF developers to make safari Vista-ish


----------



## iMav (Jun 12, 2007)

a crappy browser  now every1 will try if something goes wrong its MS fault apple's software cant have any fault


----------



## RCuber (Jun 12, 2007)

^^ hmmm speaking vista-ish... I have never tried to install iTunes on vista.. has ony one done it ??? How does it look .. same as XP or is there any eyecandy effects??


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 12, 2007)

Talk about memory hogging...64MB RAM for just 1 website here on XP!!! And while installing uncheck bonjour service. It does no good and is another memory hogger useless service!!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 12, 2007)

Classic gx. Not even used it but already started hammering it.


----------



## iMav (Jun 12, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> ^^ hmmm speaking vista-ish... I have never tried to install iTunes on vista.. has ony one done it ??? How does it look .. same as XP or is there any eyecandy effects


 no difference it has the default itunes look ... jaisa it looks on xp 

coming back to the opic ... finally jobs has realised that if he wants to survive and get some part of the pie he has to start offering his stuff on windows based machines and windows...

first it was itunes for  ipod on windows
then the switch to intel based systems so that windows can run on macs
then this ... its a bigger picture jobs has finally realised


----------



## RCuber (Jun 12, 2007)

^^^ Yuck .. WPF Rocks  .. ..

PS: OMG ... Sorry guys .. i diverted from the topic.

LOL Just installed in one of my collegues system and it crashed


----------



## Tapomay (Jun 12, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> ...OPERA RULES




everytime...


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 12, 2007)

Its a memhog .

About 50 MB of RAM with one single tab open

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t763728_SafariRAM.jpg
Though seems to have nifty, predictive URL completion feature, that's slick. There are some problems with Bookmarks menu, though, cant show imported marks properly.

First impression - Beta, goes out, uninstalled in like 10 minutes. Not giving a retry till final release, and I put more RAM in laptop. FFx is enuf of a RAM eater for me as of now.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 12, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Classic gx. Not even used it but already started hammering it.



Lolz...I am posting from Safari 3 beta for Mac right now. Got the Windows version downloaded. Oh & about bashing it....navjot just gave prove. 



			
				navjot said:
			
		

> Talk about memory hogging...64MB RAM for just 1 website here on XP!!! And while installing uncheck bonjour service. It does no good and is another memory hogger useless service!!





			
				Rohit said:
			
		

> First impression - Beta, goes out, uninstalled in like 10 minutes. Not giving a retry till final release, and I put more RAM in laptop. FFx is enuf of a RAM eater for me as of now.



Goobi, you got Vista on a PC, plz run it yourself & post a screenshot here for Memory usage.



> LOL Just installed in one of my collegues system and it crashed



Don't worry, it is beta. Plz submit the bug . 

Higher Memory usage is expected cos it is beta software & memory leaks are not yet fixed


----------



## iMav (Jun 12, 2007)

every 1 see this thread:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=522656#post522656


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh...k, now using Safari for Windows. Apple really doesn't know how to make applications for Windows. Writing this post from Safari for Windows.

1) I doubt if they compiled it using GDI . this is how it hanged while loading apple.com & when I resized it.

*img55.imageshack.us/img55/9995/slowresizego8.th.jpg

2) *You cannot customise the toolbar at all.* You cannot add buttons to open a new tab or new Window from the toolbar. Either use the file menu or keyboard shortcut of ctrl+T or ctrl+N

3) It is compiled using Visual Studio 2005 I think, cos it is using VC++ 8.0 dll files. *It loads very fast*

4) *Pages render & open very slow. Even IE 7 is fast*.

5) *No Adblock or extension support. Safari Mac plugins do not work in Windows. *Oh well,* Windows has Ad muncher 

*6) *Memory & resource hog. 90 MB when opening Apple.com in one window only & 123 MB when opening 2 windows.

This is my screenshot.

*img48.imageshack.us/img48/2125/highmemoryusageim5.th.png

This is a screenshot I saw at neowin.

**dazzy.org/img/screenshots/safarisucks.PNG

7) You cannot cycle throguh tabs using ctrl+tab

8 ) It scrolls one line at a time. gr8

9) The window behavior isn't correct. Minimizing the window then restoring it should return it to the maximized state I had it at before minimizing. Instead, it opens to a non maximized size. 
*
Apple, for gods sake this is Windows. Use some UI elements from Windows, don't slap your Mac UI here, it looks horrible. Why can't apple use WPF for iTunes, Quicktime & Safari.

*Goobi, I urge you to try it on Vista. i don't bash Apple if they don't deserve bashing.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jun 12, 2007)

am gonna try it today night...., i dont mind 123 mb usage , i got 2g ram....

anyways i have my trusted firefox, IE and opera as backup, in case i dont like it...


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> i don't bash Apple if they don't deserve bashing.


Congratulations! You just (inadvertently, I am sure) posted the funniest statement in the world.  Ha! Ha!

I do agree that Safari on Windows is the worst decision ever.

BTW, here's a quick tip for the people who try out Safari. You can type 'apple/getamac/ads' in the address bar to go to '*www.apple.com/getamac/ads/index.html'. It automatically inserts '*www.' and '.com'. 

Thanks for a good laugh, BTW.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 12, 2007)

> BTW, here's a quick tip for the people who try out Safari. You can type 'apple/getamac/ads' in the address bar to go to '*www.apple.com/getamac/ads/index.html'. It automatically inserts '*www.' and '.com'.



Here is a quicktip for Other OS users. Try doing the same in Firefox & Opera. Already working.

Address bar completion is only for those previously entered addresses.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 12, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *Rohit*
> First impression - Beta, goes out, uninstalled in like 10 minutes. Not giving a retry till final release, and I put more RAM in laptop. FFx is enuf of a RAM eater for me as of now.



GX its *Mohit *not Rohit!, you see.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> 5) No Adblock or extension support. Safari Mac plugins do not work in Windows. Oh well, Windows has Ad muncher



Is there any free alternative to admuncher, except AdBlock in FFx, like something that uses AdBlock lists for providing systemwide protection.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry Mohit bro

Nope I don't think so there is any alternative to Ad Muncher

Hey arya, shouldn't you sig change now


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Here is a quicktip for Other OS users. Try doing the same in Firefox & Opera. Already working.


No, it won't. Stop misleading people.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes it does, just not by default.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2007)

I found a really cool thing in this new version of Safari. It now supports search-as-you-type and has a really cool way of showing it.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 12, 2007)

Too heavy on resources... Better than IE6 but cant match OPERA.....


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 12, 2007)

slow.ff is better.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Too heavy on resources... Better than IE6 but cant match OPERA.....


Of course it can't. Opera is the best web browser in the World. I would have been using it myself if it had a decent Mac version.

I still do keep it around for those rare websites that demand Internet Explorer (I know only one yet, the BSNL DataOne portal). Opera bashers' prime argument against it is that it is not compatible with many websites and I use it if I ever face compatibility issues with Safari. LOL! What an irony! 

As for being better than Internet Explorer (even version 7) - well, if any developer claims that he has written a web browser, you can automatically assume that it is better than Internet Explorer.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 12, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> And oh iPhone will have AJAX apps too.


as for this... i suppose the AJAX apps ll run in the safari browser???
Then all advanced browsers ll support the AJAX apps on ny platform.. not only iPhone


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 12, 2007)

Never heard of AJAX support on Symbian's Web. It cannot even play Youtube videos, leave alone, running Google Documents or AJAX Write, that runs only in FFx.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 12, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I found a really cool thing in this new version of Safari. *It now supports search-as-you-type* and has a really cool way of showing it.



*Something Firefox has been doing since version 1.0. Eye opener for you arya...click for video*

Safari: Sux like All Apple Applications for Windows.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 12, 2007)

And it doesn't even require a extension!!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 12, 2007)

Forum: Support for Safari for Windows BETA

*discussions.apple.com/forum.jspa?forumID=1188

As for complaining about bugs, it isn't fair cause they have "rightly" tagged this as BETA.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> *Something Firefox has been doing since version 1.0. Eye opener for you arya...click for video*
> 
> Safari: Sux like All Apple Applications for Windows.


OMFG! This guy is _completely_ nuts!!

When did I _ever_ say that it is a brand new, innovative and outlandish feature? I know just as well as you do that it already exists in both Firefox and Opera and has been there for a long time. I just said that it is now also there in the new version of Safari and is really cool. Why do you feel the need to stick something nonsensical after every reply I post! (And I totally cannot believe that you actually made a video and posted it here. Have you no life at all! )


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 12, 2007)

nah...aaj coaching nahi hai 

Now I know arya is calling me biased & safari is the most useless browser after lynx on Windows. But there are 2 good features in safari one of which is first of it's kind. Kudos to Apple for thinking about this.

*1) Safari can resize those text boxes you have in Browser. Like here in digit forum when u post a reply u get a text box to write on. Safari can increse or decrese the size of this text box on the fly, which although breaks the webpage but is also good if u r getting small fonts.
*
2) Well, it is available in Firefox since long before. Just that safari high lights it better. When you search for something like arya mentioned it highlights the word found in whole page & shows it in search bar below the tab bar.

*img470.imageshack.us/img470/9897/untitledbe8.th.jpg

It still sux though. To many rendering bugs & slow speed, can't customise at all.


----------



## iMav (Jun 12, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Forum: Support for Safari for Windows BETA
> 
> *discussions.apple.com/forum.jspa?forumID=1188
> 
> As for complaining about bugs, it isn't fair cause they have "rightly" tagged this as BETA.


 i thought betas were released so tht users can find bugs and report


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> To many rendering bugs


Which site are you getting rendering bugs on? Safari, unlike Internet Explorer, has passed the Acid 2 test and renders pages accurately.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> slow speed


Subjective opinion, of course, but Safari is the fastest browser I have ever used. I prefer Opera due to its extensive feature-set but I still use Safari due to the loads better user interface and the awesome speed.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> can't customise at all.


*www.pimpmysafari.com/


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 12, 2007)

Arya, i am talking about Safari on Windows not on Mac. Of course it is optimised for Mac but sux on Windows. Try installing any plugin available on pimpmysafari.com on Safari for Windows Plz 



> Which site are you getting rendering bugs on? Safari, unlike Internet Explorer, has passed the Acid 2 test and renders pages accurately.



See teh first page, Quickime.com



> Subjective opinion, of course, but Safari is the fastest browser I have ever used. I still use Safari due to the loads better user interface and the awesome speed.



Yup, subjective opinion. It sux on Windows, Firefox rules in speed.

Ya ya we know u like to use the OS at default settings.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> See teh first page, Quickime.com


LOL! You think that Apple's own website does not render well on Apple's web browser! 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Ya ya we know u like to use the OS at default settings.


Yes, I do because the default settings do not suck, for a change.


----------



## led_shankar (Jun 12, 2007)

lynx is not useless


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 12, 2007)

You think a text only browser is good?


----------



## led_shankar (Jun 12, 2007)

yes, I do.

admittedly, it might be because of sentimental value, being my first browser


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 12, 2007)

Lolz..Ok, then lynx is good 

This just in, *Security researchers found security bugs in Safari for Windows just hours after it was released.*


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Jun 12, 2007)

posting this message from safari for windows... downloaded it about 3 hours ago... seems like a pretty decent browser... however, i cant get the "ctrl + enter" to work in order to fill up *www. as prefix and .com as suffix... also, there is no shortcut to switch between tabs (or is there, cuz i cant seem to figure it out)... the layout is typically mac (i like the layout)... it also seems to be a little slower the ff actually (contradictory to what his steveness mentioned in his keynote)... so apple, get back to the lab and work on it... thers nothin that apple cannot conquer!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 12, 2007)

nagarjun_424 said:
			
		

> i cant get the "ctrl + enter" to work in order to fill up *www. as prefix and .com as suffix...


That is not required in any other browser apart from Internet Explorer. Simple enter 'apple' and hit Enter to go to *www.apple.com/. 
There is another cool feature in Safari that isn't there in any other browser. I am quoting one of my own posts from earlier in this thread:





			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> BTW, here's a quick tip for the people who try out Safari. You can type 'apple/getamac/ads' in the address bar to go to '*www.apple.com/getamac/ads/index.html'. It automatically inserts '*www.' and '.com'.





			
				nagarjun_424 said:
			
		

> also, there is no shortcut to switch between tabs (or is there, cuz i cant seem to figure it out)...


'Ctrl + Shift + ]' and 'Ctrl + Shift + ['. You can most probably change that. At least, I can on my Mac.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jun 13, 2007)

its just using 20mb per page....now thats not resource hungry????, why would you all say that?????


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 13, 2007)

^^^^ Have a look here


----------



## rajasekharan (Jun 13, 2007)

there is something wrong with the comp ...for me its 20mb , i have now opened 4 pages and its showing 24mb ...thats all...


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 13, 2007)

for me it's 22 MB and two tabs open


----------



## devil_me (Jun 13, 2007)

This browser sux. six security flaws have been found on the browser letting system to crash and allowing to launch malicious code on the machine.
Donno what will apple endup with....
Here is the source.
*livedeviant.com/security-and-cyber-crime/unsecure-apple-safari-browser-for-windows-2.html


----------



## aryayush (Jun 13, 2007)

Do you know what the word 'beta' means? It refers to software that is still in the development phase and is not yet ready for prime time. It is distributed (generally free of cost) to users so that they can test it and report bugs to the company so that they may be fixed in the final shipping version.

Safari 3 is a beta product at present so please treat it as such. You cannot yet decide whether "this browser sucks" or rocks.


----------



## eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

I have not tried Safari on Windows but just hit this article on Wired.
Who in Their Right Mind Would Run Safari on Windows?





> It makes perfect sense for Apple to release its Safari web browser for Windows, but the question is: What right-thinking Windows user would want it?
> 
> Steve Jobs' unexpected announcement Monday that the public beta of Safari 3 runs on Windows left the crowd at Apple's Worldwide Developers Conference in San Francisco murmuring its approval.
> 
> ...


I don't know the reality but this guy seems pretty pissed with Safari


----------



## rajasekharan (Jun 13, 2007)

atleast it did not suck for me..., dont know what made him say so...its strange is it, peoples these days gives one look at anything and says "a flaw has been discovered , it sucks" .

vista, linux, apple , games , browsers ....you name them and you will hear someone or the other saying "man , it sucks". well, not that am saying nothing wrong in expressing ones expressions just that sometimes peoples dont give the s/w enough time to grow..


----------



## anandk (Jun 13, 2007)

"It appears that the current version of Safari, which is more of an alpha version, has problems rendering text on web page, adding bookmarks and crashes often. The Safari support forums on the Apple website are flooded with complaints from Windows Users who are also facing similar problems while loading web pages inside Safari." Here is the useful link *discussions.apple.com/category.jspa?categoryID=169

Also : Fix Fonts Issues in Safari 3 for Windows
*labnol.blogspot.com/2007/06/fix-fonts-issues-in-safari-3-for.html


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 13, 2007)

Nothing can beat Opera and FireFox


----------



## mail2and (Jun 13, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> GX its *Mohit *not Rohit!, you see.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any free alternative to admuncher, except AdBlock in FFx, like something that uses AdBlock lists for providing systemwide protection.



www.floppymoose.com

No need for any ad-blocking software. ever.

Edit- This is for Mozilla browsers and Safari.


----------



## sandeepk (Jun 13, 2007)

On my computer it is very slow and takes about 35 MB with only one tab open. It does not responds to any mouse click /key press until it loads the whole page. Also the load time for Safari is not quick as quoted by others. It usually takes more time than even FF and IE7.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks man but, I already have AdBlock Plus for these(Except Safari, which I dont test - on Windows that is), what I want is something acting like a filtering proxxy between the net and my PC. so I can block ads in IE, Opera etc.


----------



## ambandla (Jun 13, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> ^^^^ Have a look here



Hey, it's in beta stage for windows.

When Vista's Explorer took 800MB of RAM, many said it's still at beta stage and is going to be better when the final edition is released.

huh. For god's sake, Please stop replying to apple related threads


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 13, 2007)

But atleast in public beta simple first glance bugs should have been ironed out. Other companies do a private beta before a public beta to sort the first glance look bugs. Safari has bugs which can be noticed even while loading the browser at first place...so it seems that the public beta was first run by a end user rather than a developer at apple that they failed to even sort simple font bug before making it public!!


----------



## chesss (Jun 13, 2007)

> imple enter 'apple' and hit Enter to go to *www.apple.com/.
> There is another cool feature in Safari that isn't there in any other browser.


 Check your facts first. This feature has been in Opera for ages


----------



## aryayush (Jun 13, 2007)

Check your English first. You misquoted me. The feature that I was talking about was after the sentences you chose to quote. But anyway, even that feature is there in Opera, as I only learned now, so yeah, my facts were wrong in this case. 



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> www.floppymoose.com
> 
> No need for any ad-blocking software. ever.
> 
> Edit- This is for Mozilla browsers and Safari.


Sweet! Thank you for this one, buddy. Never knew about it.


----------



## eddie (Jun 14, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> what I want is something acting like a filtering proxxy between the net and my PC. so I can block ads in IE, Opera etc.


 Proxomitron? Also look for its alternatives for more choices.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 14, 2007)

Proxomitron is too hard to configure, lets see if there are alternatives.


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jun 14, 2007)

According to Apple CEO Steve Jobs, 
"Microsoft’s Internet Explorer has 78 percent of the market, and Firefox another 15 percent".
delivered at the opening keynote at Apple’s WorldWide Developers Conference in San Francisco on June 10.

One of the more annoying things about the Safari Beta 3 is the inability to add search providers to the search box in the top right. At least there’s a good reason for limiting choice: Money.

# Does Google pay less to Mozilla since it allows you to add other search providers?
# What’s Google paying Microsoft to be included in IE?
# If Safari takes off will Mozilla get less revenue from Google?
# Does Apple have an obligation to at least allow other search providers in Safari?

source: *blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=5356&tag=nl.e622


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2007)

Apple is right.......Safari is faster than Firefox & IE..........

I think that we can not use any other search engine in Safari else than Google & Yahoo in that box near the Adress bar.......Can we?


----------



## chesss (Jun 14, 2007)

> Check your English first. You misquoted me. The feature that I was talking about was after the sentences you chose to quote. But anyway, even that feature is there in Opera, as I only learned now, so yeah, my facts were wrong in this case


 Which means we both kind of sucked


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 14, 2007)

this monster of a browser will dominate when it's hatched out completely watch out others bussiness is abt 2 pick up


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, then we will see it after 4 years when it provides toolbar customisation.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 15, 2007)

You know what is the problem is with you guys, you stick to one tiny little thing that you consider a flaw and then keep hammering it on and on to drive your personal hate propaganda into other people's heads. Sick!



			
				gagandeep said:
			
		

> I think that we can not use any other search engine in Safari else than Google & Yahoo in that box near the Adress bar.......Can we?


No, unfortunately you cannot.



			
				chesss said:
			
		

> Which means we both kind of sucked


I more than you. 



			
				ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> this monster of a browser will dominate when it's hatched out completely watch out others bussiness is abt 2 pick up


I would hate to disagree.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 15, 2007)

Offtopic: Is coverflow in iTunes in Windows this slow and choppy? I'm using Vista Ultimate, P3 3.0Ghz, 1GB RAM...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, as You know I don't have a big library but 512X512 pixel Cover art was slow here. Goobi, do yourself a favor & use WMP or Winamp on Windows. I don't know how hard it is for Apple to develop a decent application for Windows. iTunes, Safari & Quicktime all sux here & is very slow.


----------



## chesss (Jun 15, 2007)

Safari speed claim under the microscope - from a person who knows what he is talking about


----------



## goobimama (Jun 15, 2007)

Winamp takes ages to start and WMP looks a bit too vibrant and flashy for my tastes. It takes away the focus of the app, songs. 
I don't really like iTunes for a music player in Windows, but it organises my music into Artist > Album quite well...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 15, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Winamp takes ages to start



Are you serious . No really , if you can make a video from phone or digicam plz make so. Here it starts within 1 second.


----------



## iMav (Jun 15, 2007)

well winamp on my vista also lags enormously


----------



## mak1012 (Jul 14, 2007)

Winamp is good in speed but itunes library is best....u just cant compare it...at least u dont have to drag n drop... and u can search is there in milisecond.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow, I opened this thread to see if there was anything new in Safari last few days, and I see suddenly Winamp and itunes have somehow entered the topic!!!

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone has any idea when the final release may be available... I am looking forward to trying it out...Currently use Opera and love it, but I am open to new alternatives (already tried Firefox and disliked it)... BTW, does Safari have issues with Java, Flash and Shockwave? Are plugins available for download or do they come integrated in the main app download, or are the plugins under work or something?

Arun


----------



## comrade (Jul 15, 2007)

me too expecting the date...
already tried opera and disliked it..hope atleast this one will be better.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm using safari for the first time right now, don't know much about it, but the look and feel is different and it brings a new freshness to my browsing experience. But it is consuming around 80MB of RAM and that is high. Hope it will improve in the final release. anyways I like the browser but I just can't leave Opera.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 16, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> ^^ hmmm speaking vista-ish... I have never tried to install iTunes on vista.. has ony one done it ??? How does it look .. same as XP or is there any eyecandy effects??


Ya i tried to install itunes in windows vista it works but u need the new version of itunes
and it looks the same

safari now is the fastest browser but i like opera better
i don't like anything apple makes except iphone


----------

